# painting wood deck



## pauls painting (Mar 10, 2005)

a customer wants me to paint a wood deck over oil stain ,i told him if he wants me to do it that ineed to prime it first . whats the best product for primr/paint to use .? he has been staining it every year with oil stain ,he would like to get 2-3 years out of it . its in good shape as i powerwased it today . any advice appreciated.:yawn:


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Don't do it. Paint won't last a year. It will wear off all of the horizontals.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Better yet, tell them to go with a solid color stain. Sheesh, whatever you do DON'T paint it!!


----------



## jiriki87 (Feb 4, 2005)

You can go solid oil based stain as your primer and then use another coat as your topcoat.

Peter


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Oil-Based Solid Stain


----------



## Bret (Sep 19, 2005)

I would only reccomend a solid color stain. The only way I would ever paint a wood deck, was if it were completely protected from moisture. No paint will withstand an extreme amount of expanding and contracting with moisture levels fluctuating. Make sure you warn the customer that you offer absolutely no guarantees of it lasting even a year. If he is dead set on paint, I would only use a oil-based enamel for the floors.


----------



## pauls painting (Mar 10, 2005)

:shifty: where do i get sikkens s/w dont carry it any other paint stores carry it or order online? thanks how about price?


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.nam.sikkens.com/find-a-dealer.cfm?state=IL
Anyone of these near you?

I gotta tell you, I'm in a tough environment for decks here
I'm on the corner of river and ocean, the Land of Rust and Mildew
Hot sun in the summer, ice and snow in the winter

I get a lot of heinous looking decks, people let them go for way too long
This stuff helps me bring them back from the dead
It really holds up in this environment
It's more expensive, but well worth it
It lasts longer, goes over just about anything
If I get a chance I'll pull up how much I pay for it
I charge 62-72 bucks a gallon, if that gives you an idea

I try and use it exclusively
There's only one deck I didn't use this stuff on in the last two years that I can think of, and that was a...maybe 3' x 8' balcony of a house that's "going on the market" so I used some less expensive BM patio (I think)
Lemme look for that price...I don't know what it'll be in your area, but it'll give you an idea anyway

EDIT: found it. w/my discount + tax it's 39.17


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

pauls painting said:


> a customer wants me to paint a wood deck over oil stain ,i told him if he wants me to do it that ineed to prime it first . whats the best product for primr/paint to use .? he has been staining it every year with oil stain ,he would like to get 2-3 years out of it . its in good shape as i powerwased it today . any advice appreciated.:yawn:


Cabot's problem solving primer, followed with their acrylic decking stain.
We used this combination and it works great, even for the harsh
Toronto weather.
By the way, it needs to be dry.


----------



## Dagan Exteriors (Dec 13, 2005)

I would think you would need to remove existing stain. The oil base stain i would think would not allow you to put anything on top of it. NO penitration to allow the primer to attach to a surface of the woods pulp.

The way i would do it would be strip the deck with sodium hydroxide based stripper then follow witha citris bath to level out the ph of the wood and then apply a soild stain Ready Seal, Wood Tux, or Cabots.

cost would be around $1.25- $2.00 sq ft.
Remember latice, steps, facia boards, railing, ect all add up to be your total sqft to charge.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Dagan Exteriors said:


> I would think you would need to remove existing stain. The oil base stain i would think would not allow you to put anything on top of it. NO penitration to allow the primer to attach to a surface of the woods pulp.
> 
> The way i would do it would be strip the deck with sodium hydroxide based stripper then follow witha citris bath to level out the ph of the wood and then apply a soild stain Ready Seal, Wood Tux, or Cabots.
> 
> ...


Very good advice. Ready Seal is darn near the best exterior wood care product on the market now.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Who carries Ready Seal?
I'll give it a shot next season
I gotta tell ya, it's got a lot to live up to
That Sikkens is pretty darn good


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

http://www.readyseal.com


----------



## Dagan Exteriors (Dec 13, 2005)

Woops I forgot to say sanding before the stain


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

AAPaint said:


> http://www.readyseal.com


Thanks
....hey there's no "where to buy" tab

Just mail order?


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

I also didn't see a solid stain
Maybe I'm not looking in the right place


----------



## Dagan Exteriors (Dec 13, 2005)

Pierce Fitchett lives down the street from me call him and tell him Dan with Dagan Exteriors told you to call.
Ready Seal 757-599-4424
RS doesnt have a solid I dont think. But its still a great product.


----------

